
Neonrvm v0.1.0 and Python bindings is available (my First machine learning library) - siavashserver
https://github.com/siavashserver/neonrvm/releases/tag/v0.1.0
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
siavashserver
Sorry about the late reply, didn't get any notifications about it. Will do a
_Show HN_ after a little more testing :)

